# Self-Injury Recovery Anonymous (Zoom group)



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2022)

Self-Injury Recovery Anonymous
					


Self harm





					www.thesira.org
				




Our mission:

To provide a safe space for individuals who engage in physical self-injury to come together to share experiences, strength, and hope without judgment or criticism. Together, we deepen our understanding of our behaviors and triggers and work within the framework of our program to help ourselves and each other on our path to freedom. The only requirement for membership is a desire to stop injuring oneself physically.

Frequently Asked Questions

Literature

Zoom meetings:


----------

